
Ask HN: A simple yet useful e-book to learn AWS? - kanaade
I&#x27;m building my own startup and it has come to my attention that managing the AWS infraestructure manually is not a good choice. Some people suggested Cloudformation to do this. The thing is, I have an EC2 instance up and running and serving some websites I own.<p>There&#x27;s this startup I&#x27;m trying to build that needs to be able to scale to different regions and the thruth is I have no idea what buckets, cluodformation or other aws services are. Since I&#x27;m going on vacations next week to a place where there is no internet at all, I wanted to ask for an e-book to load on my Kindle so I can start reading and understanding what a good approach is, while being offline.<p>Would you recommend this one? It&#x27;s the only one that kinda seems to explain what I&#x27;m after. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cloudonaut.io&#x2F;amazon-web-services-in-action&#x2F;
======
_privateer
I too would be interested in this as AWS looks like a monster in itself.

